# Franco kernel sound boost not working



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

Has anyone gotten the sound boost feature from the Franco kernel and app to work at all? I've been using Franco's kernel for a while now and for some reason it has never worked for me and I don't know why.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

It works
Disable the sound enhancer if you have that on
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

sprovo said:


> It works
> Disable the sound enhancer if you have that on
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Im sorry what do you mean by sound enhancer? I have volume + installed but I don't have it enabled should I uninstall it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

And I don't have high performance sound enabled on the app either if that's what you were referring to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ksalce said:


> Im sorry what do you mean by sound enhancer? I have volume + installed but I don't have it enabled should I uninstall it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I wouldn't mess with Volume + to be honest. I've heard of blown speakers if you use it without an auxiliary chord or headphones

Edit: And about your sound boost problem, reflash the kernel and wipe cache/dalvik? Idk really


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Honestly, its never worked for me either. I use volume+

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm just gonna email Franco and see what he says. I appreciate the input guys thank you 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zachjen (Sep 3, 2011)

ksalce said:


> I'm just gonna email Franco and see what he says. I appreciate the input guys thank you


you ever get an answer? I would like to know as well. Thanks


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

You realize this sound boost is ONLY for headphones, yes?
(Or an AUX jack/whatever).


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> You realize this sound boost is ONLY for headphones, yes?
> (Or an AUX jack/whatever).


All the volume hacks are for the headsets except volume+. The true volume boosts need to be made in the source code before compiling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------

